# Trailer has running lights, but nothing else.



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

18 foot 10k lowboy, less than a year old and stays in the barn. I have running lights when the the truck headlights are on, but nothing for brakes or directional signal. I despise trailer lights lol. I know enought to look at the ground, but where? Is there likely a dedicated ground wire connection somewhere? What else should I look at?

Thanks


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Are the running lights way way bright? Or normal illumination? 

The lights use two levels of brightness. One dimmed like your normal running lights and one bright for when you hit the brake or tuen signal. If the wiring is hooked up to the more intense bright light then it can't get any brighter to show brake and turn signal. May have to swap a wire in the truck harness or in where the lights are hooked up.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Everything was working fine the last time I used the trailer several months ago. I noticed it yesterday when my buddy borrowed it with his truck and he had no brake lights or turn signal either. Everything should be wired correctly. We didn't think to try the running lights. I have some terminal connection cleaner that I'm going to spray on the plug, but it looks clean. As far as intensity of the running lights, it's hard to say, but the side marker is burning too when the truck lights are on and I wouldn't think that would be the case if some wiring was crossed.


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

check the trailer brake light fuse on his truck or hook another truck up to it first,the problem may be with his


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

FLAT FISHY said:


> check the trailer brake light fuse on his truck or hook another truck up to it first,the problem may be with his


Yeah, I've got my truck on it now and same thing. I just checked trailer brake function down the driveway. The override button on my brake controller locks the trailer brakes up, so that connection is good to go.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

If its been in a barn, make sure mice haven't chewed through the wiring. I don't know why they like to chew on the wires.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Okay, so I had a chance to get back out there today. Did another visual check of all the connections and everything looked good. So, I took the lense cover off on one side and turned the blinkers on and checked the contact strips with a tester. Lo and behold the test light was blinking! So I monkeyed with the bulb a little and got it blinking ! The other side was the exact same way. There is one sweet spot where the bulbs work all functions. I'm ordering some LED replacements and be done with that mess. Thanks for all the replies.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

LED's are a tremendous improvement. Especially so if they come with separate white ground wires.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Stuart said:


> Okay, so I had a chance to get back out there today. Did another visual check of all the connections and everything looked good. So, I took the lense cover off on one side and turned the blinkers on and checked the contact strips with a tester. Lo and behold the test light was blinking! So I monkeyed with the bulb a little and got it blinking ! The other side was the exact same way. There is one sweet spot where the bulbs work all functions. I'm ordering some LED replacements and be done with that mess. Thanks for all the replies.


i bought a car hauler last year and the first thing I did was put LED lights on it. Only way to go.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Yeah, my Beavertail trailer has LEDs and they have been dunked hundreds of times since 2006 and still work perfect.


----------



## texas bohunk (Dec 10, 2010)

I agree with RichG99 LED's are the way to go!


----------

